# How to get cheaper Graphic card in India?



## Blackfire (Dec 23, 2008)

can anybody tell me is there any way by that i can get graphic card in india of the price of U.S market or the other south-east asia market (where usually computer components cost much lower than in India).

by any method like importing or even buying from Grey market in india.


in short i mean is there any way by which i can get Graphic card at cheaper rate than available in india.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 23, 2008)

Be happy wid the current prices, else go abroad.


----------



## jck (Dec 26, 2008)

lol


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2008)

Lol.....


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 26, 2008)

Grey market is the only option for you to get cheap products.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 26, 2008)

+ no warranty(arey dukaan ke bahar kadam rakh,shopkeeper kahega, tu kaun hai?)


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry for being rude, but I don't see any sense in your query.


----------



## acewin (Dec 27, 2008)

I see all sense though .
The question will always come up, that why we pay so much on the same hardware which comes cheaper in other markets.

But whatever you pay grey market is never a good choice. Prices are down, so less that even excise duty do not make them much expensive in alot many cases.
Buy some good gfx card locally, remember when you buy anything from abroad and you are bringing them here, it is illegal if you do not pay customs and excise taxes. Though people do this regularly for small electronics products.


----------



## zbuu (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey give da guy some respect. Lets admit it we ("Indians) are being cheated / fooled. what ever. chck this out 

*www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4209965&CatId=3585  

thats a xfx 9800 gt sold 4 rs 4700 . in US. my friend bought same from chennai for 10500 rs. last week. THIS SUCKS SERIOUSLY MANNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 9, 2009)

Buy second hand products from streets without paper


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 9, 2009)

"to the guys who were rude"
R U ALL GUYS  PROUD OF GETTING A PRODUCT AT HIGHER PRICE,
RU PROUD OF SPENDING MORE THAN PEOPLE IN THE REST OF THE WORLD??????
WELL U ALL ARE STUPID & INSENSITIVE TO REPLY IN SUCH A WAY
THE GUY ASKED A VALID QUESTION...WHY WE INDIANS HAVE TO PAY FOR THE STUFF WHICH COST LESS IN THE REST OF THE WORLD...? 
WE CANT DO NE THING BUT WAIT!!!!
FOR PRICES TO COME DOWN!!!!


AS FOR UR QUERY @BLACKFIRE : JUST WAIT FOR THE PRICES TO COME DOWN....DONT EVER BUT FROM GREY MARKET ITS UNTRUSTED MANNNNN.....!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 9, 2009)

> RU PROUD OF SPENDING MORE THAN PEOPLE IN THE REST OF THE WORLD??????
> WELL U ALL ARE STUPID & INSENSITIVE TO REPLY IN SUCH A WAY


U blew it man, u r the one stupid, he's askin for it, and he hasn't replied again, want more proof who's stupid?


----------



## zbuu (Jan 9, 2009)

totally agree with max_snyper. but no matter wat in de end we will pay more. @#$$#$$(*&^^


----------



## Blackfire (Jan 13, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> U blew it man, u r the one stupid, he's askin for it, and he hasn't replied again, want more proof who's stupid?


 
you tell me what should i have replied after these cmts?


----------

